# Tanja Szewczenko erwartet ein Baby!



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Tanja Szewczenko Sie erwartet ein Baby! 
​*
Jetzt wurde das süße Geheimnis gelüftet: Ex-Kufenstar Tanja Szewczenko und ihr Freund, der Eiskunstläufer Norman Jeschke, erwarten ein Baby. *Die schöne Blondine ist im sechsten Monat. *

Ob das Baby mit Kufen geboren wird?  Wenn sich das Talent von Mama und Papa vererbt, auf jeden Fall! Ex-Eiskunstläuferin und Schauspielerin Tanja Szewczenko und ihr Freund, der Eiskunstläufer Norman Jeschke (31), erwarten Nachwuchs. Das süße Babygeheimnis lüfteten sie jetzt bei der Musicalpremiere von „We Will Rock You“. „Ich bin im sechsten Monat schwanger und superglücklich“, sagte die 33-Jährige gegenüber dem Kölner „Express“. Für sie ist es das erste Kind.

Das Paar hatte sich bei einem Dreh für die RTL-Soap „Alles was zählt“ kennengelernt, in der Szewczenko von 2006 bis 2009 eine Eiskunstläuferin spielte. Und der Babywunsch stand schon Ende 2009 fest: „In einem Punkt sind wir uns schon mal einig. Wir hätten gerne ein Mädchen“, sagte Tanja Szewczenko damals. Aus Liebe zu Kindern schrieb sie mit ihrem Norman sogar ein Kinderbuch („Kiki Kufenflitzer“). Dann steht die Bettlektüre für den künftigen Kufenstar ja schon mal fest ...


*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Tanja 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2010)

entsprechende Bilder gab die Tage schon hier


----------



## Q (27 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die Info Gollum!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (27 Okt. 2010)

Na und? Singa Gätgens isses auch  Noch würde ich kein Vermögen drauf setzen, aber immerhin einige Zehner


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> entsprechende Bilder gab die Tage schon hier



die müssen mir entgangen sein, hilf mir bitte mit nem Link?

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-musical-we-will-rock-you-10-21-2010-28x.html


----------



## Q (28 Okt. 2010)

Max100 schrieb:


> die müssen mir entgangen sein, hilf mir bitte mit nem Link?




der richtige Link wäre wohl die "Suche" 
aber biddeschön:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-musical-we-will-rock-you-10-21-2010-28x.html


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> der richtige Link wäre wohl die "Suche"
> aber biddeschön:
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-musical-we-will-rock-you-10-21-2010-28x.html



danke, hatte aber den Suche-Rat befolgt und gefunden


----------



## bundy78 (24 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die Info!


----------

